# Growth spurt



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid is now 15 weeks old. I think he's had a growth spurt he's weighing in at 5.4kg and 10" to his shoulders. He's already half the weight of Molly ! Can't believe how quick he's grown. Do you think he's going to be a big boy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably as big as a horse, but who cares he is lovely 
Seriously though - who knows... some grow early and keep growing, some grow fast and then slow down. Some are smaller and then get bigger.... Time will tell, but I reckon you should open a book and we'll see who is right...
I'll go 17" 12.5 kilos


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

The is looking lovely!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Judith. 
Ok marzi, so I reckon 16" and 12 kg by the age of 1 year


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Is he a standard poodle cross? Walter is 15 weeks and about 16" at the shoulders. We met another 15 week old at the pub who was smaller than Walter was when we got him.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bless him, he looks adorable! Barney is 5.6 and 12" at almost 16 weeks. He's very tall with lanky legs and quite odd looking, in an adorable way of course  Doesnt sound like there is much difference size wise between them.

We should arrange that meet again - he's being very well behaved at the moment, so lets do it before he flips again! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Walter said:


> Is he a standard poodle cross? Walter is 15 weeks and about 16" at the shoulders. We met another 15 week old at the pub who was smaller than Walter was when we got him.


Sid is minature poodle cross American cocker


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Bless him, he looks adorable! Barney is 5.6 and 12" at almost 16 weeks. He's very tall with lanky legs and quite odd looking, in an adorable way of course  Doesnt sound like there is much difference size wise between them.
> 
> We should arrange that meet again - he's being very well behaved at the moment, so lets do it before he flips again! x


Yeah Lou, I can remember Molly when she got lanky and when she was a year she began to fill out.under her fur she still has lanky legs but a rotund body.

Yes we must,let me know when's best for you so we can fit it round Barry's feeds.
Judith may join us with her new baby beemo,she's a cockapoo too


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We are away for a bit, but if you meet up later in August can we join in on a meet?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Yeah Lou, I can remember Molly when she got lanky and when she was a year she began to fill out.under her fur she still has lanky legs but a rotund body.
> 
> Yes we must,let me know when's best for you so we can fit it round Barry's feeds.
> Judith may join us with her new baby beemo,she's a cockapoo too


Bless her! This weekend or next Wednesday? Then we can meet up on August with Marzi too?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm free Saturday or I will let you know about Wednesday .
Yeah a meet with marzi in August will be good, will be fun to see these poos all together. By then Judith's beemo should be old enough to walk  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> We are away for a bit, but if you meet up later in August can we join in on a meet?


That will be great, shall look forward to it


----------

